# OT - Best & Worst Basketball Video Game?



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

What do you guys think the best and worst basketball video games ever? IMO the best game was either NBA 2k on Dreamcast or NBA Live 2003

The worst basketball game IMO is Kobe Bryant NBA Courtside, because of the gameplay and how the ball used to bounce at least 3-4 times when you shot went in sometimes

What do you guys think?


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

bump


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Every time the NBA 2K series comes out with a game, that becomes my favorite game.

I don't know about worst.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

I liked 2k5 and this year's 2k9


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Best - NBA JAM

Worst - Bill Laimbeer's Combat Basketball


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Has anyone ever played that Fox Sports Net basketball game for Playstation 1? It had Steve smith on the cover and doc rivers was a commentator


----------



## The Baller (Feb 12, 2009)

I like this year 2K a lot. Great gameplay many modes and very realistic.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

What about NBA Live 96 on SNES?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

The old NBA Live series use to be raw until 2k came along and blew them out the water. I've only been playing the 2k series since 07, but it's soo much better than Live rite now.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Blue Magic said:


> The old NBA Live series use to be raw until 2k came along and blew them out the water. I've only been playing the 2k series since 07, but it's soo much better than Live rite now.


I would have to concur.

I liked last year's NBA 2k8 better than this years only because of the ability to import players from College Hoops 2k8. I hope that they'll bring the College Hoops series sometime soon. 

As for the worst basketball game of all time, that's impossible to decipher as there have been so many bad ones, but the one I disliked the most was Live 2005. I think that's where that series had bottomed out.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

why wouldnt this be in the Video Game forum?


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

^^ Uhhhh....Because it's in the Magic forum, DUH!


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

nba live used to come out with the best video games until they started sucking. good thing 2k series came out otherwise we wouldn't have good basketball games. the last decent nba live game was probably 2005.


----------

